# need more points from posts



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

its crap how you have to have more than 50 points to pm!


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

44


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

45


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

46


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*katielead130* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

47


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

48


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

49


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

at last


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM Katie.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!

Don't worry about the 50 post it just helps us get to know you better.  Lol.
Let me know if you need any help Sis!


V/R
Chris


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Looks like you hit your 50 posts


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2011)

You must now show us a covered part of your body to get full access.....


Ok I was just kidding....but if you want, go ahead.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

I heard if you put nudes up in your intro thread the 50 post rule is waived.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2011)

fo sheeeeezy^^^^


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 25, 2011)

katielead130 said:


> its crap how you have to have more than 50 points to pm!


 
Why do want to pm? Is it probably because there are many people here, that are extremely knowledgeable and you want to pick their brain? You get to do that for free, you COULD support the site and pay the whooping $18 or whatever for elite membership and pm instantly, but most people want everything instantly. 50 posts are to make sure you're a real person interacting, and not an automated response, spamming the site.You could simply welcome new people, just like you were welcomed. have fun!


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 26, 2011)

mainly for people trying to help me that i cant reply to....i have my 50 but i will be welcoming still


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You must now show us a covered part of your body to get full access.....
> 
> 
> Ok I was just kidding....but if you want, go ahead.



it is covered lol


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 26, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I heard if you put nudes up in your intro thread the 50 post rule is waived.



i heard if you put up nudes you get kicked off


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 26, 2011)

katielead130 said:


> i heard if you put up nudes you get kicked off



I might have some pull in helping you out...just PM me first before getting them out.


----------



## rangermike (Aug 26, 2011)

just thought I'd reply because I was a newbie and saw the word nudes


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 26, 2011)

katielead130 said:


> i heard if you put up nudes you get kicked off


 

Only LHJO'd


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry no disrepect but your album is stunning! Wow!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 26, 2011)

Katie,
Just have some fun and don't worry about these testosterone gents.  They are just cycling right now and acting like dear in rut.  You will be there soon.  All the boys here mean well.  Sloppy must be in mid cycle.  JK bro, you are da man!


V/R
Chris


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 31, 2011)

hey


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 31, 2011)

hahahahaha  no its fine nothing wrong with a bit of banter.... i understand testosterone issues, deal with them everyday ......my bf isnt natural so i get it...and its cool i can deal with it lol


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 31, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Only LHJO'd



explain lol...im not down with the abbreviations yet


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 31, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> Sorry no disrepect but your album is stunning! Wow!



how is that disrespectful lol!! thanks!


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

hello


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

LOVE your pics


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 19, 2011)

I guess that's one way to do it! I just found out about this rule... I don't have a lot to say, mostly here to learn, so my post count is oging slow! But, welcome.


----------



## Dzl2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome! (I need to catch up to PM also lol)


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

1


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

2


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

3


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM!
 Great forum! Everyone is very helpful!


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

4


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

5


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

6


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

21


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

22


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

23


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

24


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

25 Hope i can pm now!
Jesus...


----------



## cube789 (Oct 6, 2011)

26


----------



## cube789 (Oct 6, 2011)

not yet bro


----------



## cube789 (Oct 6, 2011)

you need 50


----------



## cube789 (Oct 6, 2011)

posts


----------



## cube789 (Oct 6, 2011)

to be


----------



## cube789 (Oct 6, 2011)

able


----------



## cube789 (Oct 6, 2011)

to


----------



## cube789 (Oct 6, 2011)

Pm


----------



## cube789 (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol


----------



## cube789 (Oct 6, 2011)

almost there


----------



## cube789 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Ehull2000 (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 12, 2011)

Going to make a few senseless post myself for some numbers!


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 12, 2011)

10


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 12, 2011)

11


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 12, 2011)

12


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

lol


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

and lol


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

and hahahaha


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

Big 10


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

wait


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

that


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

is stupid


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

you need


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

10


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

posts to


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

see the


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

anything goes "Thread"


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

But


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

need 20 posts to see the threads inside of it


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 14, 2011)

working on 20


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 14, 2011)

and here is another


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 14, 2011)

15


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 14, 2011)

16


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 14, 2011)

17


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 14, 2011)

18


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 14, 2011)

19 almost there


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 14, 2011)

20, anything goes yeah buddy!


----------



## Tulip (Oct 14, 2011)

howdy


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

*one*

1


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

two


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

three


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

six


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

seven


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

8


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

9


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

10


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

1


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

2


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

3


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

4


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

5


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

6


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

7


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

eight


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

nine


----------



## cmp123 (Oct 30, 2011)

ten


----------



## brucen (Oct 31, 2011)

7


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Oct 31, 2011)

Keep it cool my brothers!


----------

